# Tweed hunt coats - proper ones!



## nicnag (15 October 2009)

I have  a beautiful black hunt coat, fantastically warm, waterproof membrane etc - you get the picture! I was looking forward to dusting it off and getting out there again after 6 years away but was talking to the guy I'm heading out with today and he mentioned that Lauderdale no longer allow black hunt coats only tweeds! I'm a cold potato at the best of times so a warm coat is a 'must' for me! A couple of weeks ago I had a Caldene Ratcatcher coat in my hand at a clearance sale  - complete with Tattersall lining etc - exactly like my lovely wessex but in tweed. Should have bought it at the time as it was 50% off but thought I'll not really be out much before opening meet so I'll stick with the black and wear my lightweight tweed if I get out before  - I'm kicking myself now!

So question is - anyone know where I can track one down? I've tried the net and Caldenes site but no go!

Massive triple choc muffins to all those getting this far!


----------



## spacefaer (15 October 2009)

try Calcutts - specialist hunting suppliers 

would suggest ebay but there's very little hunting stuff on there at the best of times


----------



## combat_claire (16 October 2009)

Alexander James of Pendlebury will be able to help you out:

http://www.alexander-james.co.uk/archives/319

Or RH Mears:

http://www.mearsjackets.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&amp;Itemid=1


----------



## Ladylina83 (17 October 2009)

EBAY ! 

I sold my Mears heavy weight tweed on there for £12 ! I never wore it as we still hunt in Dark colours and was to heavy for the showring in summer.


----------



## MrWoof (17 October 2009)

I have  a beautiful black hunt coat, fantastically warm, waterproof membrane etc - you get the picture! I was looking forward to dusting it off and getting out there again after 6 years away but was talking to the guy I'm heading out with today and he mentioned that Lauderdale no longer allow black hunt coats only tweeds! I'm a cold potato at the best of times so a warm coat is a 'must' for me! A couple of weeks ago I had a Caldene Ratcatcher coat in my hand at a clearance sale  - complete with Tattersall lining etc - exactly like my lovely wessex but in tweed. Should have bought it at the time as it was 50% off but thought I'll not really be out much before opening meet so I'll stick with the black and wear my lightweight tweed if I get out before  - I'm kicking myself now!

So question is - anyone know where I can track one down? I've tried the net and Caldenes site but no go!

Massive triple choc muffins to all those getting this far!
		
Click to expand...

Calcutts or ebay. On ebay, look for Bernard Weatherill, Phillips &amp; Piper, Matlock &amp; Brown or Vintage. People describe Tweed Coats very differently indeed, so phrase your "look for" in various ways - ie: "Keepers Tweed" et al. Either leave a post or PM me with your size - I can then look this end of the country for you.


----------

